# Leather scuff repair?



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Hev and I went to see a Mk1 roadster earlier...an 03 Mauritius Blue 225 with the brown baseball leather interior option










Very nice combo, IMHO 

The drivers side bolster had a few scuffs in the leather that had taken some of the colour away, which kinda let it down a bit

If we do go for a Mk1, then in general, leather seats will have some sort of wear and tear. I know Liquid Leather and the like will be good for restoring suppleness and conditioning the leather...in general, are there any colour matched repair kits for leather that will help hide the existing damage?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Glipstone do a product called scuff master as well as the liquid leather, excellent stuff

http://www.liquidleather.com/scuffs.htm


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Yep, go for the gliptone scuff master. This is without doubt one of THE best products I have ever used. Take your time with it, and the results are amazing!

See: viewtopic.php?f=31&t=118397

Good luck!

Ant


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mauritius........................................
Baseball..........................................

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Mauritius........................................
> Baseball..........................................
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I still am undecided :?

Jev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Mauritius........................................
> ...


Who's Jev ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Oh rats! 

*H*ev x


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Mauritius........................................
> Baseball..........................................
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Why the tears... did your old mk1 have baseball leather?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Mauritius........................................
> ...


No but I love it ,love it. Soryy got carried away there. :roll:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

There ya go Andy...the link

http://search.autotrader.co.uk/es-u...cleYearOfManufacture=2003&vehicleRegLetter=03


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


The dark grey baseball leather is nicer though  Dunno why Audi made it so damm rare!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

looks great pete, is the scuff really that bad?

hev...c`mon you know you want a mk1 again :wink:


----------

